# Prego or sick algae eater?



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried to research spawning algae eaters and while there seems to be little info on the subject, it appears they need to be considerably larger than the FAT SUCKER I have. Pics in my gallery.


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

wel if it's constipated, don't feed it for about a day and a half and that should fix it... otherwise, it could be preggo lol if it's not acting lethargic, doesn't have any fungus on it and/or isn't swimming funny, it's probably not sick...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like bloat. I have never seen an egg layer get that big.


----------

